# LAN einrichten+MW3?



## jamie (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGHler,

ich schmeiße bei mir am Wochenende eine LAN. Zur Einrichtung des LANs orientiere ich mich an diesem Tutorial: Ein Lan einrichten! - TweakPC Hardware Forum
Soweit so gut!
Nun hat MW3 ja einen  Lanmodus für den man online sen muss (omg!?!).
Ist es dann so, dass man die Verbindung einfach nur für Steam online sein muss oder werden auch die Spieledaten online ausgetauscht? Das wäre etwas schwierig, da mein Inet sehr langsam ist (es reicht grade so für einen Spieler-bei vier Spielern sehe ich schwarz!)

MFG& Danke im Voraus Jamie


----------



## seppo1887 (25. Januar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, suchen sie sich den geringsten Ping, also logischerweise die Lanverbindung im Haus.
Aber ich garantiere für nix


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn das ein "echter" LAN-Modus ist, geht das automatisch nur über das lokale Netzwerk (hängt mit der Art zusammen, wie die Kommunikation abläuft, also Routing, etc.).


----------



## jamie (25. Januar 2012)

Ein "echter" Lanmodus isses bei MW3 nicht, deswegen frage ich ja! ; )
@Seppo: Thx!

Weiß noch jemand was oder ist sogar anderer Meinung als Seppo?


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

jamie schrieb:


> Ein "echter" Lanmodus isses bei MW3 nicht, deswegen frage ich ja! ; )
> @Seppo: Thx!
> 
> Weiß noch jemand was oder ist sogar anderer Meinung als Seppo?


Sagen wir mal so, solange der Server bei euch im LAN steht und alle Clienten sich zu diesem Server verbinden, ist es auch im LAN. Das klappt auch, wenn das über die öffentliche IP (also die IP, mit der du im Internet unterwegs bist) läuft. Dein Router ist intelligent genug zu erkennen, dass Pakete an diese IP an ihn bzw. an dein LAN gehen und schick die daher garnicht erst raus. Das mit dem "echten" LAN war was ungeschickt formuliert ^^


----------



## jamie (25. Januar 2012)

So schlecht formuliert war das gar nicht, da es bei MW3 sich mit dem Lanmodus so verhält: MW3 LAN-Modus (PC) - Multiplayer von Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - Call of Duty Black Ops und Modern Warfare Community
Dazu kommt noch, dass die spiele auf Rechnern von Spielern gehostet. Deswegen auch meine Frage! ; )


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

jamie schrieb:


> (...)
> Dazu kommt noch, dass die spiele auf Rechnern von Spielern gehostet. Deswegen auch meine Frage! ; )


 Dann sollte das auch über's LAN laufen, wenn der Server bei euch im LAN steht. Man muss wohl nur einfach so online sein, damit man keine illegalen Kopien einsetzt.


----------



## jamie (25. Januar 2012)

OK ; ) Thx!


----------



## jamie (30. Januar 2012)

*Für alle, die es auch mal interessieren würde:*
Man braucht für Steam eine Verbindung zum Internet-zum zocken müssen die Rechner aber nur, z.B. über einen Switch, verbunden sein-somit ist der Ping auch entsprechend niedrig. 


MFG


----------

